# how do i resign for a second time?



## Samanthalynn605 (Nov 28, 2020)

Long story short, I resigned via workday but was then approached by my manager about more hours, so I ended up staying. Now I have landed my dream job, but I can't resign in workday, there is no button to do so anymore. What do I do? Is there still a way to resign on workday that I’m just not finding??


----------



## NKG (Nov 28, 2020)

Samanthalynn605 said:


> Long story short, I resigned via workday but was then approached by my manager about more hours, so I ended up staying. Now I have landed my dream job, but I can't resign in workday, there is no button to do so anymore. What do I do? Is there still a way to resign on workday that I’m just not finding??


Speak with HR


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 29, 2020)

You talk to your etl too.
How to quit on workday:
Go on Workday.
Go to your profile.
Go to the 3 dots in the upper right corner.
Click "job change"
Click "resign"


----------



## targ777 (Dec 1, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You talk to your etl too.
> How to quit on workday:
> Go on Workday.
> Go to your profile.
> ...



FYI - the option you listed above in Workday goes away once you use it the first time, that's what OP was asking about:


> Is there still a way to resign on workday that I’m just not finding??


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 1, 2020)

targ777 said:


> FYI - the option in Workday goes away once you use it the first time, that's what OP was asking about:


That is correct. They need to tell their etl.


----------



## Dream Baby (Dec 2, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> That is correct. They need to tell their etl.


How very Target to remove the resign button after one time use. That's idiotic.

I wonder if it reappears after a week or so.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 2, 2020)

Its ok to call hr and tell them you are parting ways, #adulting


----------



## Yetive (Dec 2, 2020)

Dream Baby said:


> How very Target to remove the resign button after one time use. That's idiotic.
> 
> I wonder if it reappears after a week or so.


I think it is because the original resignation is still in Workday, because the term associated with the resignation never happened.  HR needs to delete the resignation.  One of my peeps did a similar thing, and that's how it was explained to me.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 2, 2020)

Planosss said:


> Its ok to call hr and them you are parting ways, #adulting


I agree and find it odd that people would quit by just putting it in the system and not having a conversation with their leader and HR.


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 3, 2020)

happygoth said:


> I agree and find it odd that people would quit by just putting it in the system and not having a conversation with their leader and HR.


Some just don’t want to face the music


----------



## Dream Baby (Dec 4, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Some just don’t want to face the music


I agree with that to a point but we are at will employees and can be terminated without notice. I am 55 years old and this has happened in my career a few times.

I would resign in Workday, print out a copy, immediately tell my TL, and state my last day being whatever.

I also wouldn't be surprised if I was immediately walked out to door.


----------

